# iPhone 4 Displayproblem



## eXodus1989 (2. Dezember 2011)

Hey Leute,

ich habe seid ein paar Monaten ein iPhone 4. Aber in den letzten Tagen ist mir ein seltsames Verhalten des Geräts aufgefallen und ich weiss nicht so recht woran das liegt und warum.

Kurze Beschreibung:

Wenn das iPhone am Ladekabel hängt und dabei auf dem Rücken liegt, spielt das Display verrückt. Lege ich beispielsweise meinen Finger auf eine Stelle, dann zittert das Display oder macht irgendwelche Aktionen, oder wenn ich scrolle, dann zuckelt das Display die ganze Zeit schnell hoch und runter. Erst dachte ich meine Finger zittern, aber wenn ich das Handy in die Hand nehme und schräg halte funktioniert es wunderbar.
Seltsam ist auch, wenn das iPhone nicht geladen wird und es liegt auf dem Rücken funktioniert es ebenfalls tadellos.

Nach ein bischen googlen habe ich herausgefunden, dass auch andere Benutzer das Problem haben, aber keiner weiß woran es genau liegt.

Weiß einer nen Rat?


----------



## Iceananas (2. Dezember 2011)

Das liegt *glaube ich* daran, dass die Erdung des kapazitiven Displays nicht richtig kontakt bekommt. Bei angeschlossenem Stromstecker bekommt das Display nicht nur die elektrischen Impulse, die deine Finger erzeugen, sondern auch Störsignale vom Ladestrom ab und deswegen spielt er verrückt. Deswegen ist das Display immer geerdet, damit sowas nicht passiert. 
Nur kann es passieren, dass der Kontankt für die Erdnung einen leichten Wachelkontankt hat oder so. Sowas habe ich bisher nur bei Androidhandys beobachtet, aber die Symptome hören sich gleich an 

Zur Lösung des Problems gibts nur die Möglichkeiten a) Aufschrauben was wohl nicht in Frage kommt weil b) umtauschen/Garantie beanspruchen viel einfacher ist.


----------



## eXodus1989 (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube ich habe den Übeltäter gefunden:

Ich habe testweise das iPhone mal an den PC angeschlossen um es aufzuladen und siehe da, ich kann das Display wunderbar bedienen, auch wenn es auf dem Rücken liegt. Somit scheint es wohl (hoffentlich) an dem kleinen Steckdosenadapter zu liegen, an den das USB-Kabel angesteckt wird. der USB-Anschluss darin ist auch ein klein wenig verdreht.

Werde mir also nen neuen Adapter kaufen und mal damit testen.


----------

